# Seat Belt Installation



## ALTGOAT (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a 66 gto conv and it never had seat belts.I found a great oem seat on eaby and am wondering if the bolt holes are already drilled and tapped in the hump and the floor? :seeya:


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Dude I would run. You posted this 3 times. Poeple on here are going to be all over you :cool ......good luck


----------

